# Where can I get Yamaha YST-MS50 computer speakers?



## calimd12 (Apr 26, 2010)

I broke mine and really want another pair, but Yamaha doesn't make them anymore.

Anyone know where I can go to repair them or buy them?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the Shack :T

I have moved your question to a more appropriate part of the forum


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

eBay is often a good bet for discontinued products.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HomeTheaterShack. I would also echo Dave's recommendation of Ebay for discontinued products. You might get lucky with Craigslist as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello and welcome to HTS!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the shack. Others will have to answer you question. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 23, 2010)

Whats broke? I've repaired many speakers over the years and have found this to be more affordable than replaceing them.


----------



## buggyboy (Mar 10, 2011)

You can get them from me. I'm currently selling them on the uk ebay site. I believe they are the highest rated speakers on Amazon.

I'm very late but what the . Someone might be interested.


----------

